# Korean missionary church-planting methods gain criticism



## Pergamum (Dec 26, 2008)

Asia Sentinel - Korea's Filipino Missionary Mania

I'm sure there's some lessons to be drawn from this.


----------



## Igor (Dec 26, 2008)

We are familiar with this in Russia. After the so called Perestroyka began there has been an influx of all kinds of missionaries, many of them were from Korea. Besides their being a little, I would say, culturally irrelevant, they often seemed to ignore existing local Protestant Churches, which, in my humble opinion, is a poor missionary practice. They set up a bunch of "seminaries" where people without little (if any) Church experience were accepted, received training allowance (in the times of instability that was a main motivation for some, at least), and then given theological "degrees". Besides, they brought very peculiar ecclesiology, where a pastor is seen not as a servant, a minister, but as kind of a god. 
I do know those who came to Christ through Korean missionaries (thank the Lord for that!), grew spiritually and even taken care of financially while doing their ministry, I heard of the Churches that had been planted and later grew and turned literally "local" with no or little Korean influence, still for me it is not the best example of how missionary work is to be done. 
Just my opinion.


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 26, 2008)

Yes, I have seen the same thing. Much zeal, but some cultural issues as well, that even surpasses that of the Gringo Americans. Yes, they also ignore local Christians here as well and try to re-invent the wheel. 

They often too suffer needlessly when a little bit of better planning would save them from it, as if the suffering itself is virtous for its own sake.

-----Added 12/26/2008 at 07:39:11 EST-----

Missions Strategies of Korean ... - Google Book Search


----------

